# Corning & Tappan Perfumers NY clock



## Suenorris51 (Aug 12, 2018)

Thank you for accepting me. I have a perfumers clock and I have not been able to find any information about it. Wondering if anyone has ever seen one. It is small and has a curio section below the clock face area that has two shelves  to display small items. Face reads Corning & Tappan Perfumers, NY. Susan


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 12, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.

Well, Google Books has references to the company in question from the 1880s to 1950s. If you could provide images, I might be able to narrow down an age on the clock. Images of the mechanism itself also help.


----------



## Suenorris51 (Aug 12, 2018)

Spirit Bear said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Well, Google Books has references to the company in question from the 1880s to 1950s. If you could provide images, I might be able to narrow down an age on the clock. Images of the mechanism itself also help.


The only picture I have is on my phone and I cannot access it on my computer. I'll keep trying til I can send you a picture.


----------



## Suenorris51 (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## Suenorris51 (Aug 12, 2018)

This is the clock. The glass lifts from the bottom. The only information I was able to find is that it may have been given as a premium when someone purchased perfume or it could possibly have been a stamp type item used during prohibition. It is in very good condition. Thank you for your help with this.  Susan


----------



## nhpharm (Aug 13, 2018)

That's a very nice piece.  Looks like a 1890's advertising item that would likely have been on the counter of a store with the perfume for sale in the cabinet.  I doubt it was any sort of giveaway.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 13, 2018)

Yes, without seeing the mechanism, I should also think it from around the turn of the 20th century. I also agree that it was not given away as a premium, but, rather, sat on their counter or the counter of someone who sold their products.


----------



## Suenorris51 (Aug 13, 2018)

Thank you for your help. I inherited this item and have no idea of it's value. I can see how it may have been part of a display.


----------



## Suenorris51 (Aug 13, 2018)

Thank you for your help. I may take this to a clock repairman to see if they know anything about it and what it's value may be.


----------

